# Netzteil I9 9900k RTX 2080



## Xyz963 (24. März 2019)

-------


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2019)

Selbst wenn du die genannte Hardware an die Kotzgrenze übertaktest wirst du beim Spielen kaum mehr als 400W verbrauchen.

Das DarkPowerPro P11 ist eine sehr gute Wahl, das 550W-Modell reicht aber locker aus (das ist keine Meinung sondern berechenbarer Fakt).


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2019)

Habe das DarkPowerPro P11 mit 550Watt verbaut und das hatte ich auch vor meinem 9900K und meiner 2080 Grafikkarte bereits verbaut. Habe meinen Prozessor und auch meine Grafikkarte zusammen schon an ihre Grenzen gebracht und das System läuft mit dem Netzteil Problemlos. Bei mir laufen sogar noch 15 Lüfter + eine Pumpe damit, sowie 2 SSDs und 2 HDDs.


----------



## Xyz963 (24. März 2019)

------


----------



## tigra456 (24. März 2019)

Hatte die selbe Überlegung.

Ich lasse mein 600 Watt Seasonic Titanium drin.

Auch wenn die 2080TI mal noch kommt....

Habs gemessen an der Steckdose.

9900K OC und 2080 Strix OC. (Prime95 AVX und Heavenbenchmark)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stellt sich die Frage wieviel mehr Watt die 2080TI im Worst Case zieht im Vergleich zur 2080 OC


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2019)

Wenn du immer PrimeTV im Hintergrund laufen lässt dann musst du auch mehr Watt haben.


----------



## tigra456 (24. März 2019)

klar, Prime ist Worst Case. 

Zwischen 550 und 650 ist man save denk ich. Hauptsache wird sein, n gutes Premiumnetzteil zu haben...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2019)

Selbst mit Prime95+Heaven+OC am Anschlag was absoluter Worstcase ist der in der Realität nie auch nur entfernt erreicht wird braucht der Rechner hier rund 500W (die gemessenen 540 abzüglich Netzteileffizienz). Fürn 550er DPP11 kein problem. Und beim Spielen werden das hier je nach Spiel und Einstellungen 250-400W werden.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2019)

Xyz963 schrieb:


> BeQuiet Dark power pro 11 750 Watt und dem dark power pro 11 850 Watt



Das E11 reicht völlig aus, das P11 ist überflüssig.


----------

